# Forum General General Discussion  Russian Language Software

## redchupacabra

I am still not impressed with any of the Learn Russian software that has hit the market. When are some top noch programmers actually going to do a good job???  
I have tried Russian Now 9.0 
AND 
Instant Immersion  
Does anyone disagre with my opinion?

----------


## Tutor

It's not programmers who must do the good job. It's about teachers. _Instant Immersion Russian_ is a good software for learning dictionary and phrases.

----------


## z80

One of my first programs that I had for my old dos box was a russian tutor, called just that, Russian Tutor, but it had no sound, and didn't do anything that you couldn't get from a book. I think I still have the program some where around here.

----------


## redchupacabra

I guess the most essential part for that software program for me has been being able to listen to words but I wouldn't go much farther than that.

----------

